# what will a hog not eat?



## habersham hammer (Aug 26, 2016)

I have piles of pictures of this rascal on camera since last Saturday and on video twice. He is cleaning me out and going through that corn like no tomorrow. What can I put out that will attract the deer and that he would not care about? Can't ever see him on the deer stand but if I do he has had it.


----------



## j_seph (Aug 26, 2016)

Put a pitbull on him and he will quit eating your food!

Maybe the peanut butter jar nailed to a tree but my luck hog would still manage to get it


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 26, 2016)

There's not much of nothing a hawg won't eat, including snakes.  I really don't see you targeting deer with food as long as they're around.  If you've got one hawg, you'll soon have plenty.


----------



## Nicodemus (Aug 26, 2016)

Hogs will eat anything. You fall dead in the pen and they`ll eat you too.


----------



## habersham hammer (Aug 26, 2016)

what will he weigh do you think?


----------



## Rich Kaminski (Aug 26, 2016)

I'm guessing more like 230-250 pounds.


----------



## earl39 (Aug 26, 2016)

About the only thing a hog won't eat is a large chunk of metal moving at supersonic speed.   They tend not to like that.  If it is not metal, concrete, plastic or wood they consider it edible.


----------



## sweatequity (Aug 27, 2016)

*set up 30-50 yards*

down wind in a tree before dark and wait him out. All you need is green light!


----------



## comptoncarroll (Aug 27, 2016)

He will weight around 180-200 pounds have 2 boars at the house ones at 185 other 200.

And they will eat anything that not able to get out of their way.


----------



## Dowis1974 (Aug 28, 2016)

That hog is 300 plus I'd put money on it.


----------



## T-N-T (Aug 28, 2016)

You need to hunt at night now.  So your deer season can carry on as usual.


----------



## riverbank (Aug 28, 2016)

That hog is 200+ , I don't believe hogs will eat onions. My domestic hogs won't eat squash. Which I thought was weird. And we have a bunch of them. It wasn't like one or 2 picky hogs.


----------



## JWT (Aug 28, 2016)

We had one in a pen one time that was digging out, we put a ring in its nose & bought some bags of on concrete to stop up holes, he ate the concrete & it set up in em & he died from being stopped up


----------



## Cwb19 (Aug 28, 2016)

Had one ram my truck one night up on tray my  so apparently they will try and eat metal


----------



## Flaustin1 (Aug 28, 2016)

They wont eat cucumbers, and I don't blame em one bit.


----------



## bfriendly (Aug 28, 2016)

Flaustin1 said:


> They wont eat cucumbers, and I don't blame em one bit.



Thats what I'm screamin!


----------



## ripplerider (Aug 29, 2016)

Apparently they wont eat ramps. Never seen any rooting at my ramp patch despite finding hog sign very close. I doubt that deer would eat them either. What does that say about humans?


----------



## joeythehunter (Aug 29, 2016)

Onion


----------



## robert carter (Sep 2, 2016)

Ive hunted pigs a long time and have never seen one eat crabapples.


----------



## markland (Sep 7, 2016)

Gar skin!  That's about all I have not seen them eat!


----------



## rosewood (Sep 14, 2016)

We have quit putting corn on the ground.  Started using pipe feeders from 4" PVC just high enough the hogs can't reach and we have had a significant reduction in hog sightings.  If you keep food on the ground, the hogs will keep coming in.

Rosewood


----------



## Mark R (Sep 14, 2016)

I killed a hog and field dressed it . Came back later and killed another eating the remains of first one . nasty rascals .


----------



## snuffy (Sep 14, 2016)

We used to raise 25-30 hogs a year. We were working on the waterier and one ate a hose clamp.


----------



## Milkman (Sep 14, 2016)

Put a timed feeder.  Set it to run about 1 hour before dark.  The hogs will start coming in about 30 minutes later. 

Then that suggestion above about the high speed chunk of brass comes into play.


----------



## frankwright (Sep 15, 2016)

I don't think they will eat bricks or engine blocks. Just about everything else they will eat.


----------



## Mako22 (Sep 15, 2016)

An MRE


----------



## shakey gizzard (Sep 16, 2016)

Citron!


----------

